# Harp Composition



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have just posted a harp composition (first one, I started playing 3 weeks ago):






Give me your impressions'


----------



## 4girls4harps (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi there,

Its great you're writing for harp - we need more music to compete with the Violins etc! You can hear some of our compositions and music on our website www.4girls4harps.com and read our blog about the harp on http://4girls4harps.blogspot.com/

Keep harping!

4 Girls 4 harps


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

Thx for the message, I have been listenning to your music on your website, what you did is truely amazing and beautiful, wonderful work, a real pleasure to listen'


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

What a delightfully simple and melodious harp song! 

The beautiful tones of the harp isn't something that would make you think of finger calluses. You must be very pleased with it. 

I'd love to park a harp like that in my lounge and come back home to unwind on. Instead, I get to irritate the hell out of everyone with my violin


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thx a lot, playing the harp is a wonderful experience, you should really try some day. Violin is beautiful but it is true that false notes even sound good with the harp somehow'


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

mozarta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just posted a harp composition (first one, I started playing 3 weeks ago):
> 
> ...


Very nice. It's great that you're able to write for an instrument you just started. I assume you've played another one for a while?

A while ago I tried using harp samples for one of my compositions, but felt like I should know a bit more about the instrument in order to do that well. One of my favourite sounds along with the viola and clarinet, anyway.


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

4girls4harps said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Its great you're writing for harp - we need more music to compete with the Violins etc! You can hear some of our compositions and music on our website www.4girls4harps.com and read our blog about the harp on http://4girls4harps.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Great project. The ragtime transcription is ace.


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comment, I played piano (you can see my channel too inside my harp video if you wish). I wondered how your composition was like? (do not hesitate to share it)
Otherwise, I totally agree those 4 harpists definitely rock


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

I gave up on that one actually, but I definitely want to use the harp again as soon as I have a decent idea 

Your rendition of _Paint it black_ is impressive. I will check more of your work. Mine is on display on several sites, including these:

ReverbNation

MySpace

(slow and quiet impressionist music, mostly)

I'm currently finishing a 2nd album and rearranging old compositions for guitar & viola, so any feedback is welcome


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Satiesfaction, I have been checking your myspace, you have some nice compositions. We can feel the Satie influence, the compositions for viola and guitar are cool but I really liked "Bonheur chimique", I thought it was well composed and pretty.

Thanks for checking my videos as well, if you want to see more, I would advise you to watch Dies Irae Mozart and Paganini Piano.


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks. The pieces for guitar & viola are rather simple, but I felt they probably deserved to be recorded at last.

It's funny you mention "Bonheur Chimique", it seems to be most people's favourite on my upcoming album. I was uncomfortable with it at first, because of its mellow character and of a tiny quote from "La vie en rose", but it's maybe not as obvious as I feared.

I watched your videos. I suppose you started from Liszt's transcriptions and twisted them a bit. Actually, Liszt's Etudes (by Jorge Bolet) were the first classical CD I bought, if I remember well.

And this CD










is also one of my favourites, but it seems out of print now.


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I enjoyed that very much Mozarta. Keep them coming. Chopin's harp studies are a big influence to me lately. Mozarta, please check this out 

http://www.youtube.com/jamiefdalton#p/a/u/0/aUpWTv5VcSU


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

Pianoforte said:


> I enjoyed that very much Mozarta. Keep them coming. Chopin's harp studies are a big influence to me lately. Mozarta, please check this out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/jamiefdalton#p/a/u/0/aUpWTv5VcSU


A graceful little tune. I love the way it builds up.


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Satisfaction  

I thought it especially relevant on this thread because its arpegio driven and I listen to Mozart constantly and feel his influence in my playing. I think it shows with my persistant lack of dissonance!

To be able to play piano and harp like Mozarta is incredible. Mozart's Flute and Harp concerto is beyond words. I bite my nails so I suppose I'm out to even try to learn the harp!

Mozarta where can I see you on piano??


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

I heard it's better to have short nails to play the harp, you just use your fingertips. Now you have no excuse


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Pianoforte, very sweet, I really liked your piano performance, nice to listen.
You can surely look my piano videos on: http://www.youtube.com/user/Lisztlovers
Thanks for your comment on my harp performance by the way'


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Mozarta, you are incredible! I am in awe. 

What talent!


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Pianoforte, thx a lot for your comment, it is very nice of you!

Best


----------

